

Ask HN: Tech jobs/locations for saving money - justthispost

I am a commercial software engineer with nearly 10 years’ experience. Most of my experience is as an individual contributor, but I have also occasionally lead small teams. Anyone who I’ve worked with would say that I’m competent at what I do, and whenever I feel like changing jobs, I have no trouble finding work.<p>Right now, for reasons that are not relevant to this post, I am interested in spending a couple of years earning as much money as I can, within reason. I certainly don’t want to try the startup lottery - my goal is more to find a high paying job somewhere where the costs of living are low. The sacrifices I am willing to make are that the work does not have to be the most interesting or cutting edge stuff, I will relocate anywhere, and I am happy to live a frugal lifestyle (I have no dependents).<p>I’m not sure exactly how much money I can expect to save, but my hunch is that a high 5 figure sum per year may be realistic. I probably would not be willing to go as far as spending 6 months cooped up in a military submarine, but I’m interested in hearing HN readers’ ideas about what kind of work I could find to achieve my goal.
======
wingerlang
Work remotely while living in S.E. Asia, maybe? If you can find stable work
you'd be able to save huge amounts.

~~~
pmtarantino
Yes, this is probably the best option. For example, Buenos Aires, Argentina,
you could have a very good life with 1k usd per month. Buenos Aires is a
beautiful city (they call it the Paris of South America). If you got a remote
work from the US and can work from here, you will be able to save a lot of
money.

